# My Story and Life in the ups and downs



## Donna Yoxall Donhauser (Nov 11, 2015)

Hello

Just joined today.I am a 60 year old female..1st diagnosised with IBS-D in 1990, could not go anywhere without having an issue and never knew when it would hit me.

Made "memories" for my family..putting over to run into the woods on the highway, driving to the Mall only to have to leave and go home because I'd already gone in my pants..tried to face it with humor, but very _*embarrising.*_

Then I had a hysterectomy after 3 years and my symptoms went away for about a year...then began the severe constipation and pain.. Diagnosed with IBS-C and diverticulosis..Did I say that I have also hypothroidism, high blood pressure, spondylosis and fibromyalgia.

So basically since 2001 it has been fun..I just got out of the hospital after 2week stay for small bowel blockage..

Currently on low fiber soft foods, I take 1200 mg of Magnesium Oxide, 250 mg Colace every night and Miralax every morning..still only going spurts of loose stool all day but not enough to equal even 1/4 of my intake..Dr wants me to try Linzess..


----------

